# Insopportabile Mattia e...uff



## Tebe (18 Dicembre 2014)

Forse sono io più nervosa. Non so. Di certo il fatto di non poter vedere Man mi sta scocciando parecchio, però...

Sono giorni che Mattia rompe che bisogna andare a comprare la carne in un certo posto e bla bla.
Ná zecca attaccata al culo sostanzialmente.
Sta cucinando lui in questo periodo e improvvisamente ho in casa il napulè di masterchef.
Che non ha mai fatto nemmeno un insalata ma tant' è...ora è tipo Canavacciuolo. (Se si chiama così lo chef suo conterraneo)
Quindi andiamo dal carnaro.
Usciti di li, troviamo un super bío. E lui -Andiamo?-
E io-A fare che?-
-A guardare!-
Wow...figata.

Entriamo. Giriamo. E lui comincia
-Minchia che prezzi. Ma ci vuole il fido per fare la spesa. Sono pazzi e...-
-Si vabbè, rilassati. Sei tu che hai...-
-Eh ma ti agiti subito! Compriamo il pane?-
-...si Mattia. Compriamo il pane.-
Si avvicina al bancone con aria seria e chiede una pagnotta di grano duro. La tipa la prende. La pesa. Esce lo "scontrino" e lo appiccica al sacchetto. Porgendoglielo.
Mattia guarda il prezzo. Strabuzza gli occhi e- QUATTRO EURO E OTTANTA CENTESIMI PER MEZZA PAGNOTTA?-
E la tipa -Ma è fatto con lievito madre e...-
Lui, in napulese -@#%-€+@€€@%&@&- ( traduzione: ma che me ne frega a me di sto cazzo di lievito madre se costa come l oro!)
Lo porto via spiegandogli che non siamo all' Esselunga ma in uno di quei super da fighetti che credono il bío esista.
Niente. Borbottava come una pentola. E allora l ho sperso tra i corridoi, decidendo di fare un tour da sola.
E ho trovato cose interessanti, a prezzo umano.
Tipo il sale rosa,grosso.
Q quello grigio. O quello oceanico.
Dieci minuti dopo ci incontriamo alla cassa.
Io con il mio sale rosa grezzo. Lui con del caffè. Uno yogurt da 200 alle nocciole. Il pane al lievito madre D) e una busta di piselli spezzati.
Passa tutto alla cassa e...
-Ventun euro e quarantasette centesimi-
Lui sbianca - VENTUNEURO?-
-Bancomat,carta o contanti?- chiede la cassiera senza fare una piega.
Lui, rivolgendosi a me -@€€@&@%€#%%#%€#- ( traduzione: e quanto cazzo costa il tuo sale rosa?)
Io -Paga. E muto-
Ha cominciato una filippica sul sale rosa che manco in un girone infernale.
Alla fine mi si è chiusa la vena,gli ho chiesto di fermare la macchina e tirare fuori lo scontrino.
Ero sfinita. 
-Mi vuoi uccidere?- ha chiesto parcheggiando sul ciglio della strada.
-Leggi lo scontrino.-
-No-
-Mattia mollami. Prendi. Lo. Scontrino.- riluttante me lo porge. Comincio a leggere-...per esempio...il caffè. Sette euro? Sai quanto me ne frega se è fatto ad Atlandite dalla Sirenetta? -
- Beh ma scusa, è bio-
-Ma se ti sei incazzato a mina per il lievito madre con...-
- OK. Ho capito. Vuoi litigare. Ma io non ci sto, sai? Non mi freghi più. Ti conosco. Vuoi pungermi. Sotto intendi cose e non so perché. E no cara la mia mascherina, ora mi ribello!-
- Ti sei fatto di tofu? Hai sniffato cardamomo?-
-Sei aggressiva. Basta. Io con te non parlo, perché è evidente che vuoi litigare. -
-Guarda che mi si sta chiudendo la vena. Non voglio litigare solo che la stai menando con il fatto che il sale rosa abbia distrutto la nostra economia domestica riducendoci sul lastrico, e quindi mi limitavo a farti notare che hai comprato un caffè da sette euro e...minchia. Quattro euro e cinquanta un pacchettino di lenticchie spezzate? -
-E allora? Non lo vedi che sono bío?-

Mi sono fermata. 
Avevo tre scelte.
Buttarlo fuori dalla macchina e lasciarlo sulla strada.
Continuare a disquisire sui prezzi dei prodotti acquistativda lui con relativa guerriglia urbana che io rifuggo.
Mollarla io.


Ho scelto la terza.
Perché mi è venuto il dubbio di essere ío troppo irritativa per la questione di Man.
Mattia è pesante. Cioè Quando ci si mette è davvero na corazza addosso ma lo so. 
Eppure lo stavo mostrizzando.

Che palle.
Mi ero comprata un delizioso paio di slip per l' occorrenza.
L' ultima volta con Man è di almeno un paio di mesi fa e in ufficio.
Bello OK ma lui. Con la sua fisicità mi ispira arrampicamenti. Rotolamenti. Spompinamenti ( ops...non volevo giuro)
Mi ispira scoparlo da sopra e sentire tutto, anche la sua pelle contro la mia.
In luogo protetto. Che ovvio. Certo. L ufficio di Man ha il suo bel perché ma...






Vaffanculo.


----------



## Alessandra (18 Dicembre 2014)

ti ricordi quando ci fu l'innondazione a casa tua, tu eri con man, e a sera, a conoscenza dei disastri casalinghi, tu non feci una piega?? 
ecco...quel 10 per cento e' tutta salute per te 
immagino che si', lo stavi mostrizzando perche'...mannaggia alla macchina!

bacio!


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Dicembre 2014)

oh ascolta... ti vengo a prendere io e ti porto in motel da man. Dimmi solo quando....
E cazzo...... te esplodi cosi! :facepalm:


----------



## Nausicaa (18 Dicembre 2014)

A parte che quoto Occhi... fatti dare un passaggio!!!

Cmq... quanto costava il sale rosa?


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2014)

Nausicaa;bt10451 ha detto:
			
		

> A parte che quoto Occhi... fatti dare un passaggio!!!
> 
> Cmq... quanto costava il sale rosa?


da quanto tempo sei in astinenza da  Man ?


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2014)

OcchiVerdi;bt10450 ha detto:
			
		

> oh ascolta... ti vengo a prendere io e ti porto in motel da man. Dimmi solo quando....
> E cazzo...... te esplodi cosi! :facepalm:


...faresti davvero questo?


Pensa che trio. Proprio quella sera Mattia decide di seguirmi.
Vede te.
Vede entrare me e non te .
Aspetta. E dopo qualche ora vede uscire me e Man.
Con Man che mi riaccompagna da te.
Che cazzo spieghi al quel punto?

:carneval:


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2014)

Alessandra;bt10448 ha detto:
			
		

> ti ricordi quando ci fu l'innondazione a casa tua, tu eri con man, e a sera, a conoscenza dei disastri casalinghi, tu non feci una piega??
> ecco...quel 10 per cento e' tutta salute per te
> immagino che si', lo stavi mostrizzando perche'...mannaggia alla macchina!
> 
> bacio!


No, non era la stessa giornata, ma il giorno prima che avevo toyzzato Man.
Comunque è vero!
È tutta salute porca miseria.
Mi sa che accetto la proposta di Occhini se sta storia della macchinava avanti.
Minchia sempre una ce n'è.
Il santo protettore dei fedeli è troppo attivo.
Urge un indagine per sapere chi cazzo è sto menagramo.


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2014)

Nausicaa;bt10451 ha detto:
			
		

> A parte che quoto Occhi... fatti dare un passaggio!!!
> 
> Cmq... quanto costava il sale rosa?


Il sale rosa, un chilo, ma a cristalli grossi come una noce che all'occorrenza puoi usare come arma contundente, è costato quattro euro e venti.
Mi sembra un prezzo accettabile.
Gli ho anche detto che gliele ridavo.


----------



## Tebe (19 Dicembre 2014)

Fiammetta;bt10456 ha detto:
			
		

> da quanto tempo sei in astinenza da  Man ?


Due mesi se si conta la sveltina in ufficio, almeno sei dalla ultimo motel.
E non farmici pensare, Jesus.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (19 Dicembre 2014)

Tebe;bt10458 ha detto:
			
		

> ...faresti davvero questo?
> 
> 
> Pensa che trio. Proprio quella sera Mattia decide di seguirmi.
> ...


Hai dubbi? Basta che vi organizzate e mi avvisi con adeguata tempestività. Poi mi offrirete un cazzo di aperitivo. te e man.


----------

